# Wanted! - Mercury Pacemaker Tank



## MrAustralia (Nov 19, 2020)

Hi Caber's

I am after a Mercury Pacemaker tank (I found the guard - Thanks @JAF/CO).

Any color would be great.

I would really LOVE a metal one, however I would be happy with a fiberglass reproduction tank - (non lit).

Drop me a line if you can help out.  I also have a Shelby banana / peanut tank for trade if interested.

Shipping only required to NY 13365.  And PayPal is ready.

Thank you CABE for the photos

Thanks in advance!


----------



## JAF/CO (Nov 19, 2020)

Sent PM on guard


jfkiller53@aol.com
1 (209) 481-9464
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimScott (Jan 12, 2021)

MrAustralia said:


> Hi Caber's
> 
> I am after both a Mercury Pacemaker chain guard and tank.
> 
> ...


----------



## soulshine73 (Jan 3, 2023)

unfortunately i do not have a metal one for sale but i do have a nice fiberglass repop that i could let go off. it is a lit tank though


----------



## Hoagie57 (Jan 3, 2023)

Thank tank is AWSOME 🤩


----------

